# Rubik's 360 knockoff on ebay



## stiwi griffin (Jan 2, 2010)

in one of the adds of the form i just saw this:





for the colours i supose it's a knokoff, but still....

i can have it for 0.07€!!!, but i have a good one


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2010)

+$6 shipping, and it doesn't actually function like a real 360.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't see a buy it now symbol. There's a thing called "starting bid".


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like Weezing.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I don't see a buy it now symbol. There's a thing called "starting bid".



yes, but...have you seen when does it ends???


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't bother, it looks awful.


----------



## LNZ (Jan 2, 2010)

I would assume that the Rubik's 360 is still under 15 years of patent protection. So that Rubik's 360 is probaly a KO. 

You can buy a real Rubik's 360 at most department stores.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 2, 2010)

They're like $12-15 in the US at Toys R Us, Target, etc. That's what, €8-10? That's not too bad.


----------



## shelley (Jan 2, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Looks like Weezing.











Spoiler


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2010)

shelley said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Weezing.
> ...



BEST. POST. EVAR!


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Logan said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> ...



Genius.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't even bother with it. I got one thinking it was real, and could solve it in about 20secs. The real challenge was resetting it.

Do not waste your $0.07 on this. Its really not worth it.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm not going to buy it because, as i said, i have an original one, i just posted this because it shocked me


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2010)

Why aren't you people gonna buying this? I have to add this to my collection! Gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 3, 2010)

Once I accidently got a KO, and they can be seperated in half way too easily. It dropped, and everything fell out into an unfixable mess. Bottom line: GET THE REAL THING.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Bottom line: GET THE REAL THING.


Do you mean people should get a real one or do you mean people shouldn't get a fake one?


----------

